# What are some Breeds that may not have been heard of, or not very common?



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have two horses - Golley and Brisco. They are Blazers. Never heard of one? Honestly, I'm not very surprised. Blazers are not very common - at least ad far as I know. 
Blazers were first bred in Star, Idaho by Neil Hinck - the founding father. He combined the Morgan, American Quarter Horse, American Saddlebred, and the Thoroughbred. Little Blaze was the first Blazer - bred in 1959. 
Blazers are bred to be no smaller than 13 hands and no bigger than 15 hands. However, one of my horses (Brisco) is white, has blue eyes, and is about 17 hands. He is a blazer, he just can't be registered as one because Blazers technically cannot be white, or blue-eyed.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have pictures? Or links? Is there a real, recognized registry for them?

Never heard of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, I have profiles for both of my horses. They are registered as Blazers - it is a real breed. haha! Most people haven't heard of them. As far as I know, almost all of them are in Idaho.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Very interesting. I googled them. They look like a Quarter Horse.

Im guessing your white with blue eyed horse is really a cremello. If they accept buckskin and palomino, why would they not accept a cremello if they recognize diluted colors in the breed?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Actually, Brisco is not a Cremello. His color is white. He always looks cremello in pictures and far away, but he is a white. Either way he wouldn't be registerable because he is past 15 hands highand he has blue eyes. Blazers eyes are brown. Or supposed to be anyways.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

White? Like a white grey? What colour is his skin?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

His skin is pink, which with his white fur makes him a white - not a grey.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no such thing as a white horse. Genetically it is impossible. Unless your referring to a OLWS (Lethal White) and they die at just days old due to their digestive tract not being fully formed.

The blue eyes is why i say cremello, along with the fact of there being no such thing as a "white" white horse.

Breeding 2 single dilutes...Palomino, buckskin, smokey black, smokey cream, smokey brown etc, will result in a double dilute. (Cremello or perlino)

Since they recognize the single dilutes, i dont get why they wouldnt recognize the double dilutes as well.

But oh well, genetics never lie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

cremellos have pink skin and blue eyes. He is most likely a double dilute chestnut.


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

^ What Cla said. Greys don't usually have blue eyes. Cremellos always do. There's no pure white horse. No horse has white skin. Greys have black skin but can appear white. You still don't call him white.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Blazer horses are made up of American Saddlebred, Morgan, and American Quarter Horse. And, jsut to inform you - there is such thing as white horses. Pink skin and white fur = white. Brisco is 20 years old and very much healthy. Yes, he may be CALLED Cremello - but there he is white horse. Everybody calls him cremello, but he's white.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

He doesn't have white skin, he has pink skin.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a Trakehner, I don't think that's heard of much.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

^^^ pretty!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> ^^^ pretty!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

amberly said:


> Actually, Brisco is not a Cremello. His color is white. He always looks cremello in pictures and far away, but he is a white. Either way he wouldn't be registerable because he is past 15 hands highand he has blue eyes. Blazers eyes are brown. Or supposed to be anyways.


Sorry if this has been asked but do you wait till they are full grown to register them. Other wise how do you know what size they will be and if they can be registered??


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

amberly said:


> Blazer horses are made up of American Saddlebred, Morgan, and American Quarter Horse. And, jsut to inform you - there is such thing as white horses. Pink skin and white fur = white. Brisco is 20 years old and very much healthy. Yes, he may be CALLED Cremello - but there he is white horse. Everybody calls him cremello, but he's white.


Gah, my vets office has white down on my grays chart. What ever! I guess if he got lost I would not say, did you see a gray horse running around I would say white because to those that do not know he appears to be white. :shock:


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

amberly said:


> Blazer horses are made up of American Saddlebred, Morgan, and American Quarter Horse. And, jsut to inform you - there is such thing as white horses. Pink skin and white fur = white. Brisco is 20 years old and very much healthy. Yes, he may be CALLED Cremello - but there he is white horse. Everybody calls him cremello, but he's white.



Then he's cremello, not white. 

From what I have read on white horses, the only way for a horse to be white is for it to carry the SB1 gene which is the maximum sabino gene meaning that it has a base coat of another color but it's white markings are maximally expressed so that they cover up the base coat completely. 

Even then I wouldn't call it a true white horse..... 

What I see being called a "true white" are horses with dominant white mutations. They are born white, but they have dark colored eyes. So this would not be your horses. 

This is just what I have read and heard. I don't believe that there are true white horses.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think you would wait for your horse to be full maturity, but I honestly don't know for sure. Blazer horses are 13 to 15 hands at full maturity - to be registered.
grays have white fur and black skin.

Definition of a white horse: born white and dies white. "White" may not be the official term, but he is white. I call him white. Brisco is 20 years old, white, and very healthy. Let's just leave it at that?


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

amberly said:


> I think you would wait for your horse to be full maturity, but I honestly don't know for sure. Blazer horses are 13 to 15 hands at full maturity - to be registered.
> grays have white fur and black skin.
> 
> Definition of a white horse: born white and dies white. "White" may not be the official term, but he is white. I call him white. Brisco is 20 years old, white, and very healthy. Let's just leave it at that?


 
Its hard to leave it at that because people use these message boards to learn things and the information you are presenting is incorrect. Can we just leave it as your horse is cremello and you call it white even though you are aware its is not true?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am not incorrect. If you would like, I can email one of the best horse people I know and let you know her response. Cremello is actually a more of a yellow/cream color. However, My entire family calls him white, and all the members of my 4-H club call him white. I have seen a cremello, and they are more creamy-colored. I am not saying you're incorrect though, don't read me wrong.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> I have a Trakehner, I don't think that's heard of much.


I expect Trakehners must me more common over here in Europe than America, especially with the Warmblood boom going on right now. My boss bred her Thoroughbred mare to a Trakehner stallion, he's turning out to be a cracking dressage horse! But yeah, I think if you asked most semi-knowledgeable horse people here in the UK about them, they would probably say "European Warmblood" :lol:


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I would love to talk to more people that own them, as to this date I have not! My girl two owners ago was a dressage champ but not sure what level and such. A change in her life forced that owner to sell. I really do not know details. Too bad I know nothing about dressage. Could be fun!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

Trakehners are a german warmblood, not that uncommon, at least not in Canada lol. Mainly used for dressage or jumping. Pretty pretty horses =)


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

amberly said:


> I am not incorrect. If you would like, I can email one of the best horse people I know and let you know her response. Cremello is actually a more of a yellow/cream color. However, My entire family calls him white, and all the members of my 4-H club call him white. I have seen a cremello, and they are more creamy-colored. I am not saying you're incorrect though, don't read me wrong.


 
You should just pay the $25 to get him tested at UC davis. You just pull some hairs and mail it in. They will tell you what color he is, genetically.


----------



## Sweeney Road (Feb 12, 2012)

Definitely known in the Pacific Northwest. They are both jumpers and dressage horses. Gorgeous animals.



nvr2many said:


> I would love to talk to more people that own them, as to this date I have not! My girl two owners ago was a dressage champ but not sure what level and such. A change in her life forced that owner to sell. I really do not know details. Too bad I know nothing about dressage. Could be fun!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there more to this blazer breed? It sounds like someone thought they'd try to cash in on some market. Such a strange cross of breeds.
I also vote perlino, true white horses do not exist


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I have two horses - Golley and Brisco. They are Blazers. Never heard of one? Honestly, I'm not very surprised. Blazers are not very common - at least ad far as I know. 
Blazers were first bred in Star, Idaho by Neil Hinck - the founding father. He combined the Morgan, American Quarter Horse, American Saddlebred, and the Thoroughbred. Little Blaze was the first Blazer - bred in 1959. 
Blazers are bred to be no smaller than 13 hands and no bigger than 15 hands. However, one of my horses (Brisco) is white, has blue eyes, and is about 17 hands. He is a blazer, he just can't be registered as one because Blazers technically cannot be white, or blue-eyed. 


Amberly, I find this all very interesting - colour aside. I also find the registry information, very lacking on the history of the breed. Maybe you can fill us in or suggest someone with reliable knowledge of the breed, to join and jump in here.

So Little Blaze was the first Blazer, right? According to research I did on my own, he was possibly a QH x Morgan and was not the end results of many generations of trial and error, to get a particular look. So this crossbred horse must have been bred to the other breeds listed, which would have then produced tons of other crossbreds. To get a 'breed' which breeds true, it would have taken many more generations of trial and error, to say nothing of careful culling when the horses reached adulthood, for the Blazers to have become a breed. I found that the reason for the breed, was to breed a smallish, big-boned breed, for ranch work. Strange then, that the founder would have added Thoroughbreds and Saddlebreds into the mix which would have added finer bone and taller horses than desired. Is there a list of pedigrees anywhere, showing the generations of several horses and the breeds introduced?

1959 is a very short time really, for a breed to have been formed. Several of Blazers grandchildren in fact, could still be alive. I'd like to see a lot more information on exactly which horses of each breed were used. Since the breed was actually founded so short a time ago, all the horses would/should have been pictures and their pedigrees, well documented. I guess I'm surprised there is not a lot more information on the registry website. Maybe someone should fill us in.

By the very few photographs I've seen, the breed looks more like a QH than any other breed.

Can you show us pictures of your own horse and maybe pics of his sire and dam. 

Lizzie


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I will try my best to get more information on them.
My mother bought my horses from a different person - who bought them form the original breeder. So I only have pictures of him, sorry for that. I hav more information somewhere, when my mom is available I will bug her to look for the papers (with her "amazing" organization skills, I'll definitely (not) find that in no time. )
when I have more info I will post it in anther thread.
by the way, I think you are right on the cremello. He is a white, but I am pretty sure everyone calls him cremello because it's registerable.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

From what ive learned/read on here, whites dont have blue eyes. I see a cremello QH type.. The only whites ive heard about are max sabino and other paint patterns. Ive heard of dominant white, but dont know much on it. Im leaning towards the Cremello/Perlino on this guy.

Now, as for breeds..
1. Moyles- Developed in idaho, have small horns/bumps on head. Soild color, around 15h. Related to Datong. 

2. Gotland pony- Swedish, and until 1950 were the only ponies bred there. Closely resembles the Exmoor. Stays around 11-13h. All colors, mostly solids.

3. Sorraia- Dun colors, live in spain. "Wild" horses. Resemble Tarpans, and stay around 14h. 

4. Mangalarga Marchador- developed in 1740 in Portugal. 14-16. Werent crossbred, gaited.


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

There were a couple of Blazers in my county 4-H a few years back...theirs' looked more refined then a QH, and one was gaited, so i don't know if it had more saddlebred in it...I wish I had taken pictures of them. dang it


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

amberly said:


> Blazer horses are made up of American Saddlebred, Morgan, and American Quarter Horse. And, jsut to inform you - there is such thing as white horses. Pink skin and white fur = white. Brisco is 20 years old and very much healthy. Yes, he may be CALLED Cremello - but there he is white horse. Everybody calls him cremello, but he's white.


Horses have hair....not fur

Sorry, but that's a pet peeve of mine....don't take it personally....I'm here to rid the world of hair and fur confusion


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Thats fine! I say that they are the same thing, even though they aren't. haha!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

nvr2many said:


> I would love to talk to more people that own them, as to this date I have not! My girl two owners ago was a dressage champ but not sure what level and such. A change in her life forced that owner to sell. I really do not know details. Too bad I know nothing about dressage. Could be fun!


My neighbour has one, he is an absoluteky stunning dappled grey. I think she events him.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO nice, picturessssssssss!!! How big is he and so on?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

amberly said:


> I am not incorrect. If you would like, I can email one of the best horse people I know and let you know her response. Cremello is actually a more of a yellow/cream color. However, My entire family calls him white, and all the members of my 4-H club call him white. I have seen a cremello, and they are more creamy-colored. I am not saying you're incorrect though, don't read me wrong.


So this guy is cremello:










And this horse is white:










Is that what you would say?


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

I say, SPF 100 anyone? :lol:


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Florida Cracker horses aren't very common I don't think. I know someone who owns one (is actually trying to sell him). And Rheinland Pfalz Saars I don't think are common in the US. I know someone who imported a BEAUTIFUL Rheinland years ago. Gorgeous big boned beautiful moving gelding. No pictures unfortunately.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have never heard of a Florida Cracker before! that's an awesome name. 
@nvr2many: My white (or cremello as most people call him) is 17 hands tall. Golley (the brown one) is only 13.5 hands tall. Brisco is the bossiest horse ever, and Golley will do anything you tell him to.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

amberly said:


> I have never heard of a Florida Cracker before! that's an awesome name.
> @nvr2many: My white (or cremello as most people call him) is 17 hands tall. Golley (the brown one) is only 13.5 hands tall. Brisco is the bossiest horse ever, and Golley will do anything you tell him to.


I don't know anything on the breed... but since everyone else has corrected you on the colour, I need to pipe in and say Brisco is very underweight :shock:


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

In my country and neighbor country there are some breeds more uncommon so I will post a few:

*Furioso North-Star *- hungarian warmblood breed, around 16 hands.They are only bay, liver chestnut or black. I've only seen bay though. 

















*Nonius *- hungarian breed, used for any kind of discipline, mostly driving, bay or black in colour and around 15-16 hands. 









*Hucul pony* - romaniam breed, sturdy little horses used for driving and pulling logs in the mountains. They are very sure footed and easy keepers. Around 12-13 hands. 









*Gidran* - Hungarian (Anglo- Arab bloodline). Always chestnut in color. 









*Romanian Draft horse* - romaniam breed, used for driving and other agricultural activities. Around 15 - 16 hands. 

















*Shagya Arabian* - hungarian breed. It's actualy a variety of Arabian breed or a Anglo - Arabian. It is used as a riding horse mostly. It retains a lot of Arabian characteristics while being taller and stockier than a purebred Arabian. Around 15-16 hands tall but it can be bigger than this sometimes.


----------



## runhorsewhoa (Sep 17, 2011)

O.K. I'd like to hop on here and help Amberly out about the American Blazer Horse if I could. Her information is correct, they are a size breed with an emphasis on stock horse type. They are very gentle good minded animals with a hardy constitution. 13 to 15 hands by the age of 5. If they exceed or are under this height by 5, their papers are surrendered.
Yes, it is a fairly new breed with many out crosses to various breeds as long as the particular mares met Neils stringent requirements (height, bone, short back and athleticism) to cross with Blaze. Consequently we DO have a few gaited horses which are a pleasure to ride. As far as some one cashin in on a new thing... well.... I guess that didn't work out so well for him. But as far as his passion for a good and functional horse that could put in a days work, he did a bang up job. I've never had one of my horses shod yet ( I'm not opposed to it) and I ride in the owyhees with never a chip or crack to speak of. 
oh yah and no double dilutes are allowed (no blue eyes) and no greys either. Any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, brisco is a blazer, but cannot be registered because he is 17 hands, white above the knees, and has blue eyes. haha! (plus he's lazy.)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Warlanders!!! I love those things. I don't know if you'd consider them an actual _breed_, but they're awesome. They're a cross between Friesians and Andalusians.










American Creams are pretty rare. They're a wonky color that isn't really cremello or white or anything else. They're supposed to have pink skin, cream fur, and hazel or amber eyes. I'm not sure what the proper genetic term would be. Maybe it's just cream. x) I've never seen this exact color on any other breed.









But then sometimes things go wrong in the color department, and you get Norman:









Everyone thinks he's a Belgian. :lol:


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

When I was shopping around I tried out a American Creme, which I think he was just a cremello walker. They come in Champagnes, which is why their eyes are amber, and sometimes cremello.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Norikers- (Also come in solids, probably more common)









Jutlands-









Poitou Donkey- (I want one!)
























Just give me one and ill be so happy. Just look at them.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

OHMYGOSH!!! Look at it's ears! Man, I want one! those are amazing


----------



## khollon (Jan 21, 2013)

i have read several websites where they say white horses do exsist, contrary to popular belief. are you sure?


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

khollon said:


> i have read several websites where they say white horses do exsist, contrary to popular belief. are you sure?


Of course they exist, however, they are all either dead soon after birth or a normal colored horse covered entirely by one giant white marking, so not actually white except for appearances.

Would love to see links to all of these websites that you are reading that at though. :wink:


----------



## khollon (Jan 21, 2013)

grayshell38 said:


> Of course they exist, however, they are all either dead soon after birth or a normal colored horse covered entirely by one giant white marking, so not actually white except for appearances.
> 
> Would love to see links to all of these websites that you are reading that at though. :wink:


I'll try to find them I went on a reading spree yesterday and colorings and such . And I'm not trying to say your wrong at all. I am in no position . I am new and in the learning process preparing myself to own one day. I was just wondering.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If Blazers are supposed to be short-backed, I wonder why American Saddlebreds were/are part of their makeup.

Lizzie


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Probably just in the bloodline more than the appearance


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

OOOhhhh I love this thread!! Fantastic breeds posted up here - I'm pretty madly in love with those donkeys xD

My all time favorite breed - most perfect breed ever (ok I guess I'm a little biased) is the Canadian Horse. I got my mare a bit more than a year ago, told she was a 'percheron morgan cross'. Discovered soon later she's actually a Canadian horse!! 

Canadians are "Although previously relatively unknown due to its rarity, the Canadian Horse has influenced many other North American breeds, including the Morgan, American Saddlebred, and Standardbred."
"The Canadian Horse somewhat resembles the foundation-style Morgan, having large and expressive eyes, well-structured head and delicate ears. Their build is very muscular, compact and stout, with a naturally animated gaits. They are known for having a heavy and wavy mane and tail, good bone and good feet (all reminiscence of Andalusian and Barb ancestry).[2] They are considered to have soundness, hardiness and endurance. They are willing horses and easy keepers."
"Most Canadian Horses are black; bay, chestnut and brown are less common. There are a very few individuals that carry the cream gene and are called "ash white." Their height ranges on average from 14 to 16 hands and they can weigh between 1000–1400 lbs."
"Today, many Canadian Horses are bred for driving. However, they also compete in a wide range of riding disciplines, and some are still used as work horses for farming. The generally good temperament displayed by the Canadian horse also makes them useful as all-round family horses."

All that was sniped from wikipedia, sorry for all the links 

They're my absolute favorite breed, my mare is the 'St. Lawrence' draftier type, but others have been bred to be a little more like a trotter or saddle horse, a little leaner.

My mare (when I first got her, the second day, so pardon the feet)









Her first real ride:










the lighter type:


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Jessabel said:


> Warlanders!!! I love those things. I don't know if you'd consider them an actual _breed_, but they're awesome. They're a cross between Friesians and Andalusians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That horse looks like a light palomino to me - especially since my palli is the same color. I don't think the skin is pink because that nose is black - it's only pink where the white markings are. I don't know anything about the breed so I could be wrong, but that was my impression from that picture.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Oooh, thank you wikipedia on American Creams 



> It is recognized by its cream color, known as "gold champagne", produced by the action of the champagne gene upon a chestnut base color, and by its amber eyes, also characteristic of the gene; the only other color found in the breed is chestnut.


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

Creme drafts also come in Ivory champagne, which looks like a light palomino, and in gold champagne. (I forgot to put on my post about them being champagnes.) I think they also come in Cremello, but not as often.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I am loving the looks of the Romanian Draft, Shagya Arab, the Norikers, and that donkey!
Specially the donkey! I just want to grab his ears and stuff my face in them! He's so soft and fuzzy!


Danielle


----------



## amllucy (Feb 2, 2013)

I just purchased a three year old Canadian chestnut gelding. I am green and working with a trainer. This an exciting new venture with a lovely horse.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> I have a Trakehner, I don't think that's heard of much.


I love, love, love Trakehners! There is a Trakehner breeding/training farm down the street from trainer, they are wonderful 
When my mom was a teenager she rode one that everyone called "Fidgety Witch". Total hyper psycho athletic mess, she gave my mom no less than three concussions :shock:. They adored each other, though. I have to dig up some pictures of her!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

EliRose said:


> I love, love, love Trakehners! There is a Trakehner breeding/training farm down the street from trainer, they are wonderful
> When my mom was a teenager she rode one that everyone called "Fidgety Witch". Total hyper psycho athletic mess, she gave my mom no less than three concussions :shock:. They adored each other, though. I have to dig up some pictures of her!


OOOOoooooooooooo, please do. I would love to see!


----------



## AllieJ333 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sorry, but there's no such thing as a "white" horse.


----------



## Manasquan2001 (Oct 9, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> I don't know anything on the breed... but since everyone else has corrected you on the colour, I need to pipe in and say Brisco is very underweight :shock:


 
I do have to agree with NBEventer, Brisco is quite a bit underweight. :-|


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Schwarzwaelder Fuchs, light draft horse from the German Black Forest area. Commonly very dark, nearly black, liver chestnut with white mane and tail.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Cavallo Maremmano
Italian riding horse from the Maremma, an area in Tuscany, where they are being kept semi feral. The clip shows the traditional "transumanza", a herd of mares and young stock is being brought from one pasture to another, quite a distance away. The riders are "butteri " Italian cowboys from the Maremma.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Cavallo Murgese
Italy. Originally bred for meat, is now being discovered as excellent riding horse, especially suited for classical dressage and baroque, and doma vaquera. All black, no white markings allowed. Being also used by mounted police


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I know there is one breed you most likely haven't heard of. The Latvian horse. It is spit in 3 types - the draft horse: Massive horse for heavy works, ploughing and pulling. the lighter driving horse -nowadays the most selected and carefully bred, they are universal - they do everything from farm work, hobby riding, to grand Prix level dressage and showjumping, however, the Sports type - always improved by lots of warmbloods - HN, HL, Old, Trak, and now also by Danish warmbloods and KWPNs is better for the sporty disciplines. However, the driving type cross with sports is a good hobby horse that gets the athlethicism from the sports ancestry and the nice calm and stable character from the driving ancestors 

Ever heard of Rusty? Ulla Salzgeber's horse? He is a Latvian warmblood. There are a few more Latvian horses in the states, but very few and hard to find, One took part in the paralympics in London, some run Grand prix dressage in Russia, and I sure am **** proud of our breed. 

for just an idea







this is a 2 yrs and 8 months old Latvian driving and sports mix. 
I am 175 cm tall. you can see the size already








This is the first mares older sister - 6 or 7, FAT, they were expecting a foal, but she was empty. the mare is breeding material for driving type horse.








this is 5 yr old stallion, driving type, full brother to second mare.








another driving type stallion







A sport type stallion, there are loads of imported ones, hard to find ones that are our own, they most usually have latvian driving cross sports mares that they breed to imported sports stallions to get the majority of sports horses in the country. 








And this is another type driving stallion. 
none are flawless, but ye.. to give you a general idea of this breed. 

usually 15-16hh, nowadays lots of the horses are 165-172 cm high, colors most are permitted, generally brown, dark bay, bay, some grey, red comes from sports horses.. markings are all kinds of variations - extreme ones comes from sport mixes - no paints in this breed. 

Wanna know any more? I am sure willing to try and tell you more


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have gotten a thread up for the Blazer Breed information. Sorry it took so long. @NBeventer and Manasquan2001, those photos were taken a few years ago too - but now he is at a much better weight.
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37807/


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

forgot the link, hehe!

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/blazer-horse-little-known-breed-155934/


----------

